# Black Ghost Knife Fish Tank Mates?



## FredericoAlves (Jan 5, 2013)

What fish can a Black Ghost Knifefish live alongside? aso can one fit in a 55 Gallon tank?


----------



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

I was looking into one a wile ago. From what I remember a 55 is to small. The brown knife was more sutiable for a 55. Hopefully someone with more experience with these will chime in.


----------

